# Is someone snooping on my computer?



## warpunk (Dec 22, 2014)

Okay something I have noticed for a couple of days: While watching videos on my computer (I have noticed it more when watching videos as I have transparent frames) I have been noticing some strange behavior. The most common and specific of these is when watching videos in web browsers (Chrome) I notice my cursor change to display the blue animated circle next to it as something is running and in the back ground I'll see a folder on my desktop highlight on and then off again. Today in particular this has been happening multiple times and then windows came up with a menu concerning one of my portable hard drives as if it had been unplugged and then plugged back in. This of course only happens when I am connected to the internet, I have pulled the network cable and watched videos/played games/etc. and none of the strange behavior has ensued while offline, but after plugging back in and reconnecting the happenings take place again after an hour or so. Any ideas? Could someone explore through my computer's files and data without minimizing my windows or moving the cursor?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF! 

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## warpunk (Dec 22, 2014)

The think is I'm not sure I have a virus or infection of any sort. One thing I forgot to mention is I have run scans for malware and rootkit scanners with no results. My thinking is that someone could be doing something completely remotely without putting software on my computer


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would be safe and at least have them take a look.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just because the normal everyday scans did not see anything does not mean nothing is there. 

you can turn off remote access Enable/Disable Remote Desktop In Windows 7

if it is turned off and someone is watching, there must be something on your computer. 

One thing, you have auto updates, you have programs and utilities calling home for whatever reason, you have email check and more...there could be a valid reason for the activity you see. 

Following the above steps serves two purposes. If there are any hidden nasties, the experts there will find it. it will also show running programs and utilities, what you have installed and other things that may be running in the background that not malware. remember, we are not sitting in front of your computer.


----------

